# Upstate NY Post & Beam House



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

This has to be one of the more interesting houses I have ever been in, the homeowner is an engineer who deals in building dams, hydroelectric etc. Up to this point he told us that he has 2 million invested in the house up to this point  . Everything was brushed & rolled with promar 200 zero voc, pure white flat on the ceilings & eggshell on the walls. I could go to great lengths talking about this house, but I'll let the pictures do the talking haha. If you guys have any questions about the house feel free to ask.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Continuation of the pictures. They are in random order, sorry.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking house, and job! How many hours into it are ya?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice little vacation cabin. Where's the big house ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a really nice house! Nice looking paint job too! Thanks for sharing.

One question, did the owner have the heater working for you?


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! Roughly its been about a months worth of work for the two of us, the high ceilings on the one side took awhile. 

And what you don't see is that the basement is 12 ft high, the three car garage that is probably about a good 50 yards long, and the tunnel that leads underground into a barn on the property. I guess they are going to relocate their engineering offices to the basement once they get moved in.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

CApainter said:


> That's a really nice house! Nice looking paint job too! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> One question, did the owner have the heater working for you?


On the side with high ceilings the radiant heat was working, on the other side had to rely on heaters the homeowner provided for us. Not ideal but it did the job.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love that style of building. Have done a few quotes but not landed them. Do you find your regulars have to be adjusted a bit in a post & beam construct?


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

HJ61 said:


> I love that style of building. Have done a few quotes but not landed them. Do you find your regulars have to be adjusted a bit in a post & beam construct?


What do you mean by that? Oh and forgot pictures of their little girls rooms. Sorry for all the pics, its just one of those jobs you're really proud of ya know?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks really nice in there. Did you prefinish a trim package for casings and baseboards? 

It is a great looking house, you should make sure to share some pictures once it is 100%. I would love to see the finished product


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

wje said:


> Looks really nice in there. Did you prefinish a trim package for casings and baseboards?
> 
> It is a great looking house, you should make sure to share some pictures once it is 100%. I would love to see the finished product


No for three reasons:
1. Homeowner is still deciding on what to use for the trim, more than likely will just be square trim. 
2. You can't see it in the pictures but the windows have been in the house for awhile and have aged a bit. Will have to figure out something to get the rest of trim and doors to match the aged looked.
3. We are going to mask off the trim and spray with an hvlp, the home owner wants an automotive type finish on all the trim. 

I will definitely take some more pictures once it's done and share with you guys.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like you guys did some real nice work. 
The house is weird, though, IMO.The spaces look out of wack, low ceilings with parts of beams dashing here and there. I hope he hires a good designer.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Looks like you guys did some real nice work.
> The house is weird, though, IMO.The spaces look out of wack, low ceilings with parts of beams dashing here and there. I hope he hires a good designer.


The designer drove up in a brand new shiny land rover the one day we were working and had some crazy island drawn up for their kitchen. So I have a feeling they are in good hands.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool looking house. Looks like some big oak beams they used.

Did you stain them? If so what did you end up using?


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Cool looking house. Looks like some big oak beams they used.
> 
> Did you stain them? If so what did you end up using?


I think they are actually douglas fir. I should take some close up pictures of the beams, its pretty cool how they put it together.

Unfortunately we didn't do anything to them; homeowner's orders even though we recommended a coat of something to brighten them up before finish paint was put on. Linseed oil was applied to them after they were built as far as I know.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very interesting. So basically it's almost a natural finish, very interesting.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Looks like you guys did some real nice work.
> The house is weird, though, IMO.The spaces look out of wack, low ceilings with parts of beams dashing here and there. I hope he hires a good designer.


I thought the same. It looks like two houses combined to make one, and it's not working.



luap2011 said:


> The designer drove up in a brand new shiny land rover.


^^^ That means nothing. 

Plenty of people out there with money and no idea of what a good decorator is.


Thanks for sharing, looking good.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm digging on most of the beam-work.

However, this wall looks like a mistake the way the beam is. I'm sure it's not, but to my eye, it doesn't look right


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

ligboozer said:


> I thought the same. It looks like two houses combined to make one, and it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a very weird house, it confused me at first but the more time I spent there the more I liked it because it is so different. The foundation of the house was originally poured by his father and was meant to be built into an office building for their engineering company. That probably explains the weird layout of the house, there was only so much he could do with it.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice project.

I'm from upstate NY, little north of Lake George and love the buildings up there. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Nice project.
> 
> I'm from upstate NY, little north of Lake George and love the buildings up there. Thanks for sharing..


We will actually be heading up to kattskill bay tomorrow to do a house that was renovated on the waterfront.


----------

